# Super Hicas light on



## iceman885 (Nov 12, 2003)

I spunout in the driving home the other night doing a couple of 360's ending up on the median. After that happend the hicas light went on (which I know mean it is malfunctioning).

1. does anyone know what is wrong or am i looking at taking it to the local nissan dealer to get it fixed? 
2. where can I buy the kit to disable the super hicas system? 
3. after the kit is installed and I want to reverse later on is it possible?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1. i denno =/
2. http://store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/tomhicelkit.html
http://heavythrottle.com search for "hicas"
3. i'm pretty sure that you could


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

does your car drive straight wen u go straight? i mean like if u let go of the wheel, does the car pull 2 either side?


----------



## iceman885 (Nov 12, 2003)

yeah it pulls to the left if i remember correct 180sx-x.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..something might be wrong with your hicas if that happens.. i know that not a lot of shops are very knowledgeable with nissans and hicas..you might be stuck to going to the dealer or disabling your hicas. maybe it's a bad wheel alignment?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i need a lil more info, when u hit the median. wich wheel did you hit with it first? if it was the rear wheels, than ur hicas is messed up(probably), but if u hit the front, then a control arm could be bent or you have a bent wheel...


----------

